# Massachusetts Law Enforcement Legislative Day



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Massachusetts Law Enforcement Legislative Day and March to Beacon Hill

Monday April 28th at 11:00 AM Rally on Boston Common

(Charles and Beacon Street)

March to the State House

Over the last thirty years Police Officers in the Commonwealth have fought for many of the benefits that you enjoy today. Listed below are some of he key benefits that could be attacked by the legislature in this budget crisis.

*It is every Police Officers DUTY to attend this march and demonstrate your support for your brothers, sisters and jobs.

We Need To Show Our Solidarity!*
The following issues may be in jeopardy: 
Altering injured duty status 
Abolished the arbitration process 
Eliminate Civil Service Protections 
Remove union protections (Chapter 150E) 
Eliminate prevailing wages laws (flagmen) 
Deep local aid cuts that will result in thousands of layoffs 
Kick thousands of workers out of their unions 
Remove sonority protections for public sector workers

*Legislators are Proposing Changes to the Quinn Bill*

Taken from the Massachusetts Coalition of Police Website.


----------

